# clutch pedal sticks to the floor



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

whenever i drive my car, the clutch sticks to the floor of hte car, and pops up really slow.

i recently changed my clutch, and i went to sentra.net, i readjusted the cable and it was fine...for about 30 minutes, and it started doing that again. is my cable going out?


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

yes your cable is gonna break one of these days dont drive it too much actually yeah replace the cable.


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

do you have an estimate of how much it will cost?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

i was told $52 from the local nissan dealer, instead i paid $37.23 without shipping from courtesy nissan


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Its just a cable, cant be to bad of a price, not that just about everything for these god for saken cars isnt B.S. $


----------



## kleensleeper (Jul 28, 2002)

That sounds like your throwout bearing. I had that problem before on my nx2k.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

check to see if the pedal bracket spring is unwould also, take off the clutch pedal to see that. We drilled new holes in the braket that holds the cable due to the stretching it goes through, that way you can adjust it better. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

thx guys, i recently replaced the cable, it works fine now. it seems like everytime i replace something, i find something else thats wrong with the tranny. after changing the clutch, and the cable, it still makes that squeaking noise when the clutch is depressed, or when im in neutral. however, if i travel for constant distances, for example on the freeway, it works, fine. in city, and stop and go driving, it makes that noise again. whats wrong?


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Throwout bearing!


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

dont they replace the throwout bearing with the clutch when the change it?


----------

